# Problem z update KDE

## Bialy

Używam KDE ze stabilnego drzewa. Po ostatniej aktualizacji worlda Gentoo chce pobrać paczki, ktróre są zamaskowane.

Używam wersji 3.5.7. System chce ściągnąć  wersje 3.5.8.

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 FX-60 Dual Core Processor

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 12 Apr 2008 18:15:02 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-fx -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-fx -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm arts berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr chardet cjk clamav cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos ldap lm_sensors logrotate mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sasl sdl session spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg szip tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wma xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

I kod z aktualizacji (tak bym gołosłowny nie był  :Wink:  )

```
emerge world -uvNDp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for kde-base/kdm

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

----------

## unK

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects" 
```

jest problemem. w tym overlay'u jest libkonq-3.5.8 oznaczony jako ~arch, a w portage ta wersja jest już na arch.

----------

## wodzik

wydaje mi sie, ze xeffects nie jest juz rozwijany.

----------

## Pryka

dobrze Ci się wydaje, wszystko poleciało do arcon'a

----------

## Bialy

Dlatego mi nie dziala jak powinno  :Wink: 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects"
```

Ustwiłem wedlug how to do compiza.

Jak zmienie na:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/arcon"
```

To bedzie dzialac? Tzn. czy mi sie nic nie wykrzaczy?

A moze bezpieczniej bedzie:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/layman/arcon"
```

  :Question: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Dowolnie, ja mam

```
#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/root/overlays/portage-arcon"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /root/overlays/toolchain"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /root/overlays/foo"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /root/overlays/mozilla"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /root/overlays/sunrise"
```

Łatwiej się hashuje wybrane overlaye na szybko.

----------

## Bialy

Z arconem mam też to samo:

```
emerge world -uvNDp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.8" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for kde-base/kdesktop

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Przy /usr/portage problem nie występuje.

----------

## unK

Dość oczywiste, skoro repo xeffects zostało włączone do arcon i nie było przy tym zmieniane. Wpisanie sobie w takim wypadku do packages.keywords tego pakietu nie jest chyba czymś strasznym? Ew. zgłoś problem zarządzającym overlay'em.

----------

## Bialy

 *unK wrote:*   

> Wpisanie sobie w takim wypadku do packages.keywords tego pakietu nie jest chyba czymś strasznym?

 

Zgadłeś. Trzeba by było dodać ze 5 paczek.  :Wink: 

----------

